# 60D half-way button will shoot inmediatly



## jcsolorzano (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello Guys.... Maybe you can help me with this since  I don't have any other way to try to get this issue solved....
I'm from Costa Rica.


I sent my camera Canon 60D to the repair shop in order to try to fix this issue (shutter button on half-way will AF and inmediately shoot), thinking that was the shutter button the one causing the issue. No internal issues on my camera but still getting the issue.
I thought it was the update I made from firmware 1.1.0 to 1.1.1... so I downgraded it to 1.1.0 but same issue/ Upgraded to 1.1.1 and same issue... and used the latest Magic lantern and same issue.
Cleared all possible functions and same issue. Replaced battery, same issue. Replaced card... same issue... used like 5 different lenses... same issue...
On my case... I can see the focus point but inmediately it will take the picture.... I'm also able to autofocus using the AF-ON button but I don't really know what's happening in here...


I've already done this. All custom settings to default, C.FN IV: Operation/Others: AF and metering buttons is set to 0 so:


Meter & AF Start
Meter & AF Start
AE Lock


Yesterday I even tried 1.0.9 firmware but same issue 


Any other way to solve this?


Can you please advise what is wrong with the camera?


Thanks!!


JC


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 5, 2013)

jcsolorzano said:


> I'm also able to autofocus using the AF-ON button but I don't really know what's happening in here/QUOTE]
> 
> You have the back button focus option turned on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony S (Mar 5, 2013)

Check to make sure you are not set up for using a back button for focusing.  I believe if you have it set for that you will not get the half-press function on the shutter button. Re-read the manual on how to set/disable the AF-on focusing button.

This article explains back button focusing better than I can...  Canon DLC: Article: Back-Button Auto Focus Explained

A short bit from the article...

" With focus activation removed from the shutter button, you now can fire any time you like, and remove your index finger from the shutter button after a shot is taken. No matter what, the camera makes no effort to re-focus when you press the shutter button half-way down again."


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2013)

Backbutton AF allows the rear button on the camera to enable the auto-focusing motors in the camera. As such it allows you to separate photo taking from auto focus engagement. A half press of the shutter button with backbutton AF enabled will cause the cameras internal meter to engage as normal, but the auto-focusing motors will not start up; they will only start up when the backbutton is pressed - thus allowing you to  choose when AF does and does not engage without having to switch the af on/off button on the lens.

That said I'm not aware of a camera which shoots a photo when the shutter button is only half depressed. It could be that you've a heavier hand when pressing the shutter button and that you're pushing it all the way down without realising it. Many entry level cameras such as the rebel series ones have quite a marked pausing point on the shutter button so that you can clearly "feel" when its half depressed (The button almost feels like two buttons one ontop of the other).

With higher level cameras the shutter becomes more fluid, the pause point for a half depress is still there, but instead of it being a hard push to move onto a full shot its a much softer squeezing. This improves the camera as it means that as you shoot you can just squeeze instead of having to push, which reduces the shake from the motions of your hand as you press the shutter fully. It can, however, take a little getting used to this different kind of more sensitive shutter button. 



IF, however the shutter is actually firing on the half press only then I would have cause to think that its a manufacture error in construction of the camera. I'm not directly aware of any in-camera settings that allow a shutter to fire when half pressed and if you've already reinstalled firmwire AND reset the camera to factory settings and still get the problem then manufacture defect would be my guess as to the problem (provided that you've made very sure that its not a case of you missing the halfpress feeling as outlined in the upper part of my reply)


----------



## jcsolorzano (Mar 6, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> jcsolorzano said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also able to autofocus using the AF-ON button but I don't really know what's happening in here/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jcsolorzano (Mar 6, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Check to make sure you are not set up for using a back button for focusing.  I believe if you have it set for that you will not get the half-press function on the shutter button. Re-read the manual on how to set/disable the AF-on focusing button.
> 
> This article explains back button focusing better than I can...  Canon DLC: Article: Back-Button Auto Focus Explained
> 
> ...



I read the article a few days ago but back AF button will do the AF, but the shutter will always do AF an shoot... either half to full pressed.


----------



## runnah (Mar 6, 2013)

Every photographer experiences early shutter release, it's natural and happens to most of us and is nothing to be ashamed of. 

The only way to do a hard reset is to remove the secondary battery. This is a big step so only use it as a last resort.


----------



## jcsolorzano (Mar 6, 2013)

Overread said:


> Backbutton AF allows the rear button on the camera to enable the auto-focusing motors in the camera. As such it allows you to separate photo taking from auto focus engagement. A half press of the shutter button with backbutton AF enabled will cause the cameras internal meter to engage as normal, but the auto-focusing motors will not start up; they will only start up when the backbutton is pressed - thus allowing you to  choose when AF does and does not engage without having to switch the af on/off button on the lens.
> 
> That said I'm not aware of a camera which shoots a photo when the shutter button is only half depressed. It could be that you've a heavier hand when pressing the shutter button and that you're pushing it all the way down without realising it. Many entry level cameras such as the rebel series ones have quite a marked pausing point on the shutter button so that you can clearly "feel" when its half depressed (The button almost feels like two buttons one ontop of the other).
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure about not missing the half-press, but still... the camera will do the same on half to full press.... AF and shoot immediately 
Camera electronics got checked and it is working fine but it seems an issue after installing 1.1.1 firmware... what happens is that I went back to 1.0.9 and same issue


----------



## jcsolorzano (Mar 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> Every photographer experiences early shutter release, it's natural and happens to most of us and is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> The only way to do a hard reset is to remove the secondary battery. This is a big step so only use it as a last resort.



And how can I do that?


----------



## jcsolorzano (Mar 6, 2013)

Another thing is that if I touch it half-pressed and release immediately, it will AF but if I keep the half-press button "pressed" it will AF and shoot


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 6, 2013)

In the Custom Functions menu there's an option to clear all custom functions.

Have you tried that?


----------



## jcsolorzano (Mar 6, 2013)

A lot of times.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 8, 2013)

Time to send it to Canon if you have done everything.


----------



## Hectorgaucho (Mar 25, 2013)

jcsolorzano said:


> A lot of times.



Hi. My Canon 60D is doing EXACTLY what you described in your post. Seems like the back button focus is on (as others have mentioned), but I can't seem to find a way to get out of that setting. Nothing I'm trying is working. I've looked all over the internet, and you're the only person I've found who has written about this problem. Were you able to fix the problem? And if so, would you mind sharing with me how you did it? (By the way, this is my first time on this website; I registered and joined so that I could ask you this question. Any help would be much appreciated.)

Hector


----------



## jcsolorzano (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Guys,


Just wanted to let you know that after spending over more than $150 Canon got the camera fixed by replacing this part:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1173...s/5869433322930721761?authkey=CJG1-9P3w4Wa_QE


Thanks for all your help and comments


----------



## KillingEmo (Jan 24, 2014)

I realize that this is a little old, but I recently had the same problem with my t2i (I'm poor lol).  I had the problem while shooting on Jan 22, 2014 while shooting outdoors and it was 0°F outside.  I've tried several experiments indoors and out and came to the conclusion that it only happens in very low temperatures.  I noticed that you posted in March last year, maybe the same problem?


----------

